# It has not been a good week



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, I know some of you know from my thread about Victor that we lost him this week and I had a sick cat. Well, we expected to have to euthanize her next week ,but her tumor ruptured this morning and we had to put her to sleep this morning. We came in this morning to feed her and there was blood all over her legs. We immediately loaded her up and took her. We knew it was going to happen just not this soon.

This has definately not been a good week or good year so far for us. We have lost three animals in this new year. I hope this is the end of our loss for the rest of the year. We lost our old girl Kacee(mixed breed) in January due to old age. She was 12. We had to euthanize Victor for his aggression and now poor Sierra our 15.5 yr old cat. Wow, it has been a whirlwind of events one right after another. 

I am sorry to be such a downer, but I just needed to vent. We love all of them and miss them dearly.
Here are pics of all three lost this yr. RIP all my babies.

Pic1-Kacee she was 12 yrs. old we had her since she was 8wks old
Pic2-Sierra she was 15.5 yrs. old we had her since she was 6wks. old
Pic3-You all know Victor


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

I am so sorry for your losses, and hope the rest of the year brings much happier times for you and your family....


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm so sorry you're having such a rough time. so much sadness and heartbreak, one hit right after another. all i can think is you must be a very strong person. :hug::hug::hug: praying for you...


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I haven't been on much so this is the first I have read about it... So very sorry for you loss


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

:angel:I too cannot imagine what a loss of those pets must be. so sorry.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so sorry, all in a row like that.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for all your losses. It does seem to go like that sometimes, though. It is never easy. I pray the spring brings better times for you.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I am so sorry. I know how you feel. It's awful.

I've lost three dogs in the last year - my 14 year old Doberman, Tessa, and my 9 year old Italian Greyhound, Boz, within 17 days of each other, and then last week my 12 year old Italian Greyhound, Niles. 

Again, I am sooooo sorry.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your all of your losses. Especially altogether like that. I had been following your posts about Victor and I actually teared up when I read that you had finally made the ultimate decision for him. But at least he is now free of whatever demons chased him. And Kacee and Sierra will keep him company at the bridge while they all wait for you and your husband together.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

I am so sorry for your losses. I can't imagine how difficult it has been for you. Please take care of yourself.:hugs:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

am so very sorry, it's hard enough to lose one, but multiples is especially hard Hugs to you all


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I truly hope that your losses coming so close together means that you'll have nothing but happiness and joy for the rest of the year!


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm sorry.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry for you losses. We have all had years like that. I feel sorry for people who never know these kinds of losses as that they have never experienced that kind of love.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for all your losses, and being so close together. Wishing for you lots of happiness in the future. :hug:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your losses. I hope the rest of the New Year is much brighter and filled will happy moments.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone. It felt good to just be able to get this off of my chest. It all has been a lot to deal with, but we are trying to get things all back to normal around here. Jamie is doing better now we have been keeping her real busy with her jolly ball/kongs and with walks in the afternoons. We are trying to get back into our usual routines as to make the loss of Victor easier on her. She has been playing as usual so she is going to be ok. Thanks to everyone for the kind words.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

How dreadfully sad...3 in barely 6 weeks. I pray the rest of the year gives you and your family, both human and furry, health and happiness for the rest of the year.


----------

